# خزان وقود الطائرة



## عايض (5 سبتمبر 2010)

يا بش مهندسين سؤال؟
اين تقع خزانات الوقود في طائرة الركاب والطائرة الحربية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> اين تقع خزانات الوقود في طائرة الركاب والطائرة الحربية



طائرة الركاب يقع خزان الوقود فى الجناحات و جزء من الجسم كما هو مبين باللون الحمر فى الصورة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اما عن الطائرات الحربية فاعتقد انها فى خزانات..بس مش متأكد


----------



## عايض (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الرد الواضح بالصور وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> جزاك الله خير على الرد الواضح بالصور وكل عام وانتم بخير



و جزاك خيرا.. و انت بخير يا حبيبى


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الحلوة و أني أحب أن أفيدك في معلومة أن هناك في الطائرة أربعة أنواع من الوقود
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## ibrahem morsy (6 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم مشكور


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الحلوة و أني أحب أن أفيدك في معلومة أن هناك في الطائرة أربعة أنواع من الوقود
> م_حيدر سامي علم


تمام باشمهندس حيدر
و يظهروا فى الصورة فعلا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## جسر الأمل (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور مهندس أيمن...بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عمراياد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي على المعلومةالمميزة


----------



## مهندس عصبي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

دائماً مبدع يبشمهندس أيمن بارك الله فيك


----------

